# Kimler Var > Ülkücü Şehitler >  Ülkücü Şehit Bekir ÇON

## ceyda

*3 ARALIK 1977 

Samsun'un Havza kazasına bağlı Kamlık 
köyündendi. ülkücü bir aileye bağlı olup, daha önce amcasının oğlu da şehid 
edilmişti. Lise mezunuydu ve 22 yaşındaydı. 19 Kasım 1977 tarihinde Suluova'da 
yapılan MHP eğlence gecesine Havzalı ülücülerle birlikte gidip, Suluova'da Emek 
Sineması'nda eğlenceye katıldığı bir sırada daha önceden salona yerleştirilen 
saatli bir bombanın infilakıyla yanında bulunan arkadaşıyla birlikte ağır 
yaralandı. Merzifon Devlet Hastanesine kaldırıldıysa da tıbbı yetersizlikler 
sebebiyle Ankara Yüksek İhtisas Hastanesine kaldırıldı. Bir müddet tedavi 
görmesine rağmen kurtarılamıyarak saat 23.00 sıralarında şehid oldu. Uzun müddet 
Havza üOD'de çeşitli görevlerde bulunmuştu. Cenazesi Havza'da toprağa verildi.*

----------

